# lights are dimming



## zoglchaim (Oct 22, 2007)

hi to all

in my bathroom I added wall lighting fixture with on/off switch located directly on the fixture
this fixture has 6 light bulbs

 I pulled wire from exiting gfi outlet . 
Strange thing is happening  

When I turn on the light all the light bulbs are dimming  if I unscrew 1 light bulb, then the rest light bulbs light up at the full strength

Any suggestions?


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome Zoglchaim:
I think you need to take the fixture down and check the wiring to each bulb. One or more of them are wired in series rather than paralell. It can be remedied by making sure all black wires are together and all white wires are together. Make sure you run a bare copper ground wire too. Not using a ground wire could mess it up comming off the existing GFCI.
Let us know what you find.
Glenn


----------



## William Richardson (Oct 24, 2007)

since you have added wall lighting fixture with on/off switch located directly on the fixture, there might be some wrong connection in wire between the connections of 6 bulbs that why when your switch on a light  its dimming. Then while unscrewing a bulb rest others are lighting on. better check the connected wire between the bulbs?


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 24, 2007)

Glenn has the right diagnosis. Something is wired in series rather than parallel. 
The ground has nothing to do with it, although it is necessary for safety. 

Have you figured it out yet?


----------

